

What’s your favorite “programmer” cartoon - jmatt
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/84556/whats-your-favorite-programmer-cartoon

======
Zev
Would be slightly better if the good ones listed weren't almost all Dilbert or
xkcd comics (which aren't as funny without the mouseover imo).

~~~
iamwil
I'm guessing this is more of a product of the lack of programming comics. I
can't think of too many others besides those two.

~~~
yters
Some have programmers in them, like Achewood.

------
richtaur
The correct answer is XKCD.

~~~
TweedHeads
Final answer?

------
mynameishere
Fail. Not one crunchy.

[http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/M/math-
out.html#crunchly73-0...](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/M/math-
out.html#crunchly73-05-18)

------
Tichy
I thought stack overflow was for programming problems. is it just another
digg/reddit/HN with pictures after all?

Do we all have to migrate now, yet again?

------
13ren
Does anyone know that comic, where two voices discuss society's need to have
some class to look down on, and then at the end we hear:

"...and _that's_ where we come in. But it's not all bad - in what other
society could a toaster and kettle even be having this conversation?"

It's not specifically a programmer cartoon, more AI philosophy.

------
haasted
Is it just at my workstation, or did they somehow manage to disable page-
up/down and arrow buttons on the question pages?

------
thwarted
<http://www.mnftiu.cc/2002/11/26/filing-055/>

